# Removing VRO



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

I can't keep any fuel pressure while the boat is running. I'll pump the bulb and it will get hard and the boat will start right up. But after awhile it just slowly bogs down and cuts off. If I continue to pump the bulb while it is running it will run all day. I can't find any fuel leaks so I think the fuel pump in the VRO is bad. So I am going to do away with the VRO and mix my own oil and install an electric fuel pump (which is only like $40 compared to $400 for a new VRO) and wire it into the ignition. Has anyone done this? And how has it worked for you?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

That was happening on my buddy's boat......... Small leak in the bulb/fuel line was letting air get into the line.
Couldn't tell it by looking at it....but replacement solved the problem.
Now we keep an extra new bulb , line and clamps on board at all times.
I'd trim/ replace all the fuel lines and connections before doing anything drastic. Might just be a small air leak.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:yes: My boat was doing similar to what yours is doing, mines would run all day but once I stopped and starting fishing for over 30 minutes it would not start I had to pump the bulb again. After two years of this I finally sent it to the shop. It was my gas line from my tank to the motor, once that was replaced I only pump my bulb when I take off from the landing. Hope you find out what it is. I also mix my oil in my gas tank. EASY and I don't have to worry about over heating of my motor when I go out. :thumbup: How you get it fixed, tight line Friend.


----------



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

Makes sense, I guess ill change out my fuel line and see if that works first. Thanks for the the info!


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

FC Medina24 said:


> I can't keep any fuel pressure while the boat is running. I'll pump the bulb and it will get hard and the boat will start right up. But after awhile it just slowly bogs down and cuts off. If I continue to pump the bulb while it is running it will run all day. I can't find any fuel leaks so I think the fuel pump in the VRO is bad. So I am going to do away with the VRO and mix my own oil and install an electric fuel pump (which is only like $40 compared to $400 for a new VRO) and wire it into the ignition. Has anyone done this? And how has it worked for you?


Wait before you go electric.
Which I think the coast guard will frown on. There is an easy fix. 
My 89 vro 110 hp Evinrude was doing the exact same thing.
The amazing part is I fixed it myself.
There is a diaphragm inside the fuel pump. 
Most likely it has a tear in it. 
Remove fuel pump, examine diaphragm you should see a tear. 
Buy a rebuild kit and do it yourself. 
Let us know
It easy, if I can do it!


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

What motor? 

I'd inspect/change fuel lines first. Make sure you use marine grade rated for ethanol. Had a friend use auto fuel line and it turned to sponge. Caused the same problem as yours. His was a mercury motor. Also check to make sure you are getting air into the tank, it may be a blocked vent. Also check the pick-up in the tank. The pumps usually either work or not, so I suspect it is OK. Will be able to add more when I know what the motor is.


----------



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

1998 225HP Johnson


----------



## slayerextreme (Jan 10, 2012)

I thought there was an "adapter" that replaced the fitting that combined the fuel/oil on the vro motors, that allowed you to discontinue the remote oil container and just allow you to pre-mix the oil......but if I remember correctly, the engine fuel pump(diaphragm style) was actually past the fitting where the oil and fuel lines connected.....

I have also seen people just cap off the oil input, disable/cut the alarm wires and pre-mix there oil @ 50:1....my old GT-200 had the fuel/oil combiner fitting replaced with just one input for fuel......

I would start with replacing everything from the fuel tank to the fuel input to the engine(including bulbs & clamps) and if this failed to correct the issue, look at the fuel pump and its diaphragm as mentioned previously...it has to be an air intrusion on the fuel side somewhere


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

I doubt the VRO is causing your problems. What do the plugs look like? Connect the motor up to a portable gas tank. This will enable you to rule out fuel line problems, pick-up, tank etc. Do you have in-line filters? When was the last time they were changed? I disabled the pump on my 225 Johnson and ran straight 50:1. It was because VRO pump failure was a leading cause of motor blow-ups.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*V ery R apid O verhaul*

Many years ago, an older fellow explained what the acronym meant. I believe it and replace it as soon as the warranty is up.

I have three John-rudes, 1985 90, 1992 70 and 2004 50 . I bought the 50 new in 2005 after Ivan. Amazing how the VRO pump failed about one month after the warranty. A new pump was about $400. An electric fuel pump from NAPA was about $50. That was a no brainer for me.

I got the 1985 90HP from someone after the VRO failed and blew the engine. I rebuilt it, bored out .030, new pistons, rings, bearings and seals and it runs great. I get 34 knots with 2 people and 40 gallons of gas on board my 22' Panga CC. I mix my own fuel.

Last year I got a low hour 1992 70 HP and tried it on my Panga. It ran great, used less fuel than the 90 and was, quieter. I had not got around to disabling the VRO, so after the third trip out BAM, seized, busted rod and thanks for SeaTow.

I am putting the 90 back on the Panga while I rebuild the 70.

In this grouchy old man's opinion, VRO sux!

I attended OMC school in the early 70's and have worked on outboards since, so I have some experience.


----------



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

*He Gone!*

I went to Napa and bought me a $50 electric fuel pump and mounted it right where the oil tank use to be. Changed all my fuel hose and removed the VRO. The boat runs awesome!:thumbup: Then spent all day Sunday cleaning and waxing. I am ready for the summer now. Thanks everyone for the pointers! If you have any questions on how I did just give me a shout. Tight Lines!


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

FC Medina24 said:


> I went to Napa and bought me a $50 electric fuel pump and mounted it right where the oil tank use to be. Changed all my fuel hose and removed the VRO. The boat runs awesome!:thumbup: Then spent all day Sunday cleaning and waxing. I am ready for the summer now. Thanks everyone for the pointers! If you have any questions on how I did just give me a shout. Tight Lines!


What fuel pump did u use ? I was thinking of doing this on my 140 OMC. Have read that the Holly Red fuel pump works. Regulated from factory at 7 psi and 95 gph flow


----------



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

The Napa pump stopped working. So I bought a Holly Red from Orielys. It works perfect.


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

Ok tnks. I put the holley on my boat and it works great. Tnks


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

I put a electric pump on a 70's model evinrude 70 horse. Never looked back. Ran great. One thing, you dont want high pressure going to the carbs, 5-7psi is all thats needed. Oh, and never pump a primer bulb again. :thumbsup:


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

I placed my fuel pump next to the fuel tank. It pushes the fuel thru my fuel/water seperator. Just before my carbs I put a fuel pressure gauge and it maintains 5 1/2 psi at idle and wot. Works perfect.


----------

